# Williams, Hutchinson, Puritans



## Carolyn (Jan 27, 2008)

If anyone is able/willing, I could use some help.

Last week I started planning the next chapter for the 5th graders in Social Studies. The school is using secular textbooks in a number of subjects. (That will change in my room for next year!) The authors of this book spend 1/2 page introducing the Puritans and the next two pages covering the brave Roger Williams, Thomas Hooker, and feature Anne Hutchinson's Courage in a sidebar. 

The Puritans come off looking like monsters. Now, that is how I was educated in college and graduate school. I bought the book "A Quest for Godliness" by J.I. Packer as an adult and it gave me a whole new understanding of the Puritans. However this book does not address the "malcontents" and I am having a hard time finding information online that presents the Puritan rationale concerning how these above-named individuals were handled.

Does anyone know of any material available online that presents the Puritan side of the story? I start to teach this on Friday, so any help you might offer would be appreciated by Thursday.

Thank you!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 28, 2008)

Carolyn -- Could you clarify what specifics about Williams, Hooker and Hutchinson you would like to address?


----------

